# Avis de recherche !



## thebiglebowsky (10 Février 2011)

Et pourquoi pas un thread dans lequel on tenterait de retrouver la trace de membres disparus ou qui n'ont plus postés depuis longtemps ????? (J'allais dire depuis une "éternité" mais il y a le thread "post-mortem" pour ça !:rateau.

De mon côté, j'aimerais avoir des nouvelles de *"aricosec"* ... plus de nouvelles et ça m'inquiète ! ... Rico ! si tu me lis donne moi de tes nouvelles !

Sur la lancée, des nouvelles de *"Lorna"* la diablotine me feraient bien plaisir également !

Merci d'avance pour votre aide !


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sur la lancée, des nouvelles de *"Lorna"* la diablotine me feraient bien plaisir également !



elle va bien ! 

pour aricosec, ptet que ficelle pourrait aller faire un tour ! (sinon, j'ai du avoir son téléphone)


----------



## TibomonG4 (10 Février 2011)

The Big a visiblement été retrouvé :love:.


Parmi ceux, nombreux, n'ayant pas posté depuis fort longtemps : Melounette et Bengilli.


----------



## boodou (10 Février 2011)

Benjamin ?


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2011)

boodou a dit:


> Benjamin ?



il joue toujours au barbier de l'information internet et m'a débanni et nommé modo il y a 1 mois et 10 jours 

pour Thebig de la part de Lorna :



> Ah ben c'est sympa ...:rose:
> Mais vois-tu j'ai demandé la suppression de mon compte il y à 1 mois (ou quelque chose comme ça) je ne peux donc pas venir lui faire une bise cafsquée...merci d'avoir joué le porte parole parole pour moi , en effet je vais bien :-D
> En tout cas...ça me touche beaucoup qu'il ait eu cette pensée.


----------



## bobbynountchak (10 Février 2011)

Et BackCat alors? 

Hein? 

Et Bassman? 



Ces héros tombés au champ d'honneur? 
Est-ce que quelqu'un se demande comment ils vont?


----------



## alèm (10 Février 2011)

oui, facebook !!


----------



## golf (11 Février 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Et pourquoi pas un thread dans lequel on tenterait de retrouver la trace de membres disparus ou qui n'ont plus postés depuis longtemps ????? (J'allais dire depuis une "éternité" mais il y a le thread "post-mortem" pour ça !:rateau.
> 
> De mon côté, j'aimerais avoir des nouvelles de *"aricosec"* ... plus de nouvelles et ça m'inquiète ! ... Rico ! si tu me lis donne moi de tes nouvelles !
> 
> ...


----------



## tirhum (11 Février 2011)

On s'en fout !.... 

 :hein:


----------



## Craquounette (11 Février 2011)

thebiglebowsky a dit:


> Sur la lancée, des nouvelles de *"Lorna"* la diablotine me feraient bien plaisir également !



La diablotine s'est transformée en "moustique", tu peux voir ce qu'elle fait ici  _Et par la même occasion faire des cadeaux aux femmes qui peuplent ta vie _:style:


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et BackCat alors?
> 
> Hein?
> 
> ...





alèm a dit:


> oui, facebook !!



J'ai déjà dit que je n'ai pas de compte fessebouque... heureusement, il reste AIM, le téléphone, les SMS toussa


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai déjà dit que je n'ai pas de compte fessebouque... heureusement, il reste AIM, le téléphone, les SMS toussa



C'est sur que depuis un TO5, avoir Facebook, c'est pas facile


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2011)

Chut, je l'ai refourgué à Titi en lui faisant croire que c'était un G5


----------



## alèm (11 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai déjà dit que je n'ai pas de compte fessebouque... heureusement, il reste AIM, le téléphone, les SMS toussa



ton fils en a un, demande-lui de t'aider !


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

Ah tiens qui a des nouvelles de Stook ?


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> ton fils en a un, demande-lui de t'aider !



Pourquoi faire : je n'en veux pas de Fessebouque


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Pourquoi faire : je n'en veux pas de Fessebouque



Ah au fait, tu as déterré Julrou du fond de ton jardin ou pas ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah tiens qui a des nouvelles de Stook ?


Kate! 

Faut demander à Kate!


----------



## gKatarn (11 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah au fait, tu as déterré Julrou du fond de ton jardin ou pas ?



Non, pas assez faisandé.


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Kate!
> 
> Faut demander à Kate!



Ah ouais
StookKate...

Elle est bi StookKate ?


----------



## boodou (11 Février 2011)

Je me demandais si Tirhum avait des nouvelles de Lemmy


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> J'ai déjà dit que je n'ai pas de compte fessebouque... heureusement, il reste AIM, le téléphone, les SMS toussa



Il va falloir songer à faire la mise à jour en Trooper 10.6.9


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah ouais
> StookKate...
> 
> Elle est bi StookKate ?


Ah le mange-merde, il complète des vannes qu'on avait déjà compris le pourquoi du comment.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Vous savez quelle est la différence entre rennesman et petit-louis ?



Aucune, les deux aiment à retourner au(x) grec(s)



A ce propos, quelqu'un sait ce qu'il devient, petit-louis ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Ah le mange-merde, il complète des vannes qu'on avait déjà compris le pourquoi du comment.



En plus de ça je m'autocite, parce que j'ai fait la même vanne pourrave en 2005... :rateau:


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2011)

Pour tous ceux qui s'inquiètent pour moi, sachez que je suis toujours là, mais j'ai beaucoup de boulot en c'moment! :style:





_(et JPTK au fait?... Il a pas fini de purger?.... C'est qu'ça fait un vide depuis qu'on a plus de photos de ses bourses...   )_


----------



## Fab'Fab (11 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> _(et JPTK au fait?... Il a pas fini de purger?.... C'est qu'ça fait un vide depuis qu'on a plus de photos de ses bourses...   )_



Revient le 16.


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> j'ai beaucoup de boulot en c'moment!



Ouais.
Il s'entraine à dire des choses drôles...
Hin, hin, hin, hin, hin.

'n'est pas près d'le r'voir...


----------



## TibomonG4 (11 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> A ce propos, quelqu'un sait ce qu'il devient, petit-louis ?



Il doit être en train de manger...


----------



## Anonyme (11 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> Il doit être en train de manger...



'tain, on a des vies de ouf ! - _The sochole netouork II_ ça causera de nous, ça met'ra de l'action...

Me demande qui jouera mon rôle.


----------



## Fìx (11 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Ouais.
> Il s'entraine à dire des choses drôles...



J'viens d'me lancer, ailleurs, mais j'promets rien.... :rose: _(allez riez siouplait! ça fait 2 semaines que j'la travaille!   )_


----------



## bobbynountchak (11 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> 'tain, on a des vies de ouf ! - _The sochole netouork II_ ça causera de nous, ça met'ra de l'action...
> 
> Me demande qui jouera mon rôle.


Chaipas mais à priori il lui faudra une prothèse nasale.


----------



## da capo (13 Février 2011)

Dans le genre aux abonnés absent, il y a le vénérable Macmarco.

J'espère que tu vas bien.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (19 Février 2011)

On ne m'a rien demandé mais je repasse quand même, déposer un petite gerbe, sur la tombe du flooder inconnu.  (Globalcut si tu nous lis ... :love: )


----------



## macinside (19 Février 2011)

Finn_Atlas a dit:


> On ne m'a rien demandé mais je repasse quand même, déposer un petite gerbe, sur la tombe du flooder inconnu.  (Globalcut si tu nous lis ... :love: )



et ce sondage, il arrive ?


----------



## Oizo (19 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Roberto Vendez alias Vixente ?


----------



## elKBron (19 Février 2011)

Ah ben je vois que personne ne s'inquiète pour moi. Ca fait plaisir


----------



## TimeCapsule (19 Février 2011)

elKBron a dit:


> Ah ben je vois que personne ne s'inquiète pour moi. Ca fait plaisir



ben... t'es peut-être trop "frais" ?


----------



## alèm (20 Février 2011)

Oizo a dit:


> Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Roberto Vendez alias Vixente ?



il est justement en train de discuter avec un de ses collègues dans le salon (oui, j'ai vu l'heure, je viens de rentrer aussi)


----------



## iMacounet (22 Février 2011)

Et pascalformac ?


----------



## bobbynountchak (22 Février 2011)

Et ta soeur?


----------



## gKatarn (22 Février 2011)

Qui ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Kate ?!&#8230; 

*JuuUUuUUuuuuUles ?!...*


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Kate ?!
> 
> *JuuUUuUUuuuuUles ?!...*



Ouais, c'est plus drôle maintenant gKat. Libère-le de ta cabane de jardin.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (23 Février 2011)

Je me demande ce qu'a bien pu devenir mon Rennesman à moi que j'avais...
Je m'amusais bien avec lui. J'ai bien essayé le iMacounet, depuis, mais c'est pas pareil... Ces jouets contrefaits made in China, c'est pas la même chose... De la vraie camelote...


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ouais, c'est plus drôle maintenant gKat. Libère-le de ta cabane de jardin.



en fait je l'ai mis au frais lorsque j'ai coulé le béton de la terrasse :rose:


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> en fait je l'ai mis au frais lorsque j'ai coulé le béton de la terrasse :rose:



il fait de la politique sur facebook t'as encore mis un béton de merde ! 

putain, ces normands !


----------



## gKatarn (23 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> il fait de la politique sur facebook



Je savais pas... j'ai pas de compte fessebouque


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

ceci dit, il faudrait éviter que le bar ne serve aussi aux réglements de compte&#8230;


----------



## jugnin (23 Février 2011)

Ah, j&#8217;aime ton ménage, là. Il donne l&#8217;impression que je me suis battu avec Bobby. N&#8217;empêche, je l&#8217;ai bien avoinée, c&#8217;t&#8217;enflure.


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Février 2011)

Il est où, le sous-forum OK Corral ?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

DTC, il me semble !


----------



## yvos (23 Février 2011)

personne me cherche moi, fais iech merde.

Et Mr Stone? :love:


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> DTC, il me semble !



Cher Môssieur,
Vous êtes à la modération ce que Boris Boillon est à la diplomatie.
Je ne serais pas étonné de vous voir poster un autoportrait en maillot de bain.


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

l'écrieur a dit:


> Cher Môssieur,
> Vous êtes à la modération ce que Boris Boillon est à la diplomatie.
> Je ne serais pas étonné de vous voir poster un autoportrait en maillot de bain.



déjà fait !


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Février 2011)

Celle-là date de l'époque où l'on pouvait encore voir vos muscles abdominaux se dessiner sur votre estomac.



Et vous étiez déjà rouquin. Condoléances.


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2011)

Moi, je préfère le doute quand je regarde ce cliché :a-t-il déjà un caractère espiègle et révolutionnaire, ce jeune homme ?
de quel côté de la chaine se tient-il ?


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2011)

@ l'Écrieur : Fâcheux sont ceux qui dirent qu'au même âge vous étiez de ceux qui devaient lever les bras ou montrer leur plus simple appareil pour qu'on devina de quelle origine capillaire vous fûtes


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

yvos a dit:


> personne me cherche moi, fais iech merde.


Mon pov' lapin... 



yvos a dit:


> Et Mr Stone? :love:


Disparu ainsi que N°6... :hein:


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2011)

TibomonG4 a dit:


> @ l'Écrieur : Fâcheux sont ceux qui dirent qu'au même âge vous étiez de ceux qui devaient lever les bras ou montrer leur plus simple appareil pour qu'on devina de quelle origine capillaire vous fûtes



leur plus simple appareil ?

il ne serait donc pas plus complexe que ça ?


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> leur plus simple appareil ?
> 
> il ne serait donc pas plus complexe que ça ?



Je crois qu'elle parle de son appareil photo (un compact), mais je ne suis pas sûr... :mouais:


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Février 2011)

Enfin, messieurs, ne l'accablez pas !
Chacun sait ici qu'en matière de sexualité, l'échelle de la complexité débute, pour Tibo, dès le plus petit carré de peau dévoilé.


----------



## 'chon (23 Février 2011)

non, plutôt basic

la question est ailleurs, bien ailleurs et le sujet n'en est pas moins beau


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2011)

question d'instinct peut-être : j'adore quand tout le monde parle d'autre chose parce que tout le monde comprend parfaitement.


----------



## l'écrieur (23 Février 2011)

Je ne vois pas de quoi vous voulez parler.


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

Vous pouvez développer ?!...


----------



## jugnin (23 Février 2011)

Je crois quon peut lancer un avis de recherche sur le sens de cette discussion.

Enfin je voudrais surtout pas avoir lair de vouloir régler des comptes avec quiconque, hein.


----------



## Fab'Fab (23 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Je crois qu&#8217;on peut lancer un avis de recherche sur le sens de cette discussion.
> 
> Enfin je voudrais surtout pas avoir l&#8217;air de vouloir régler des comptes avec quiconque, hein.



Mais qu'on le bannisse de ce fil 

Tiens allez hop! je le signale à la modération.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> je voudrais surtout pas avoir lair de vouloir


 
Mais tu manges quoi, là ?


----------



## da capo (23 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Mais tu manges quoi, là ?



p'tit louis serait donc le double-pseudo de jugnin ?!!!!

Mais qu'on le bannisse !


----------



## iMacounet (23 Février 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et ta soeur?


Elle va bien, merci.


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

iMacounet a dit:


> Elle va bien, merci.


Hmmm...
Je pense qu'on ne te cherche pas, toi !... 
Certains voudraient même plutôt te perdre... 


Et le Purfils ?!...
Et Macelene ?!&#8230;


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Quelqu'un sait ce qu'est devenu ce boulet un peu con-con de iKool ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Quelqu'un sait ce qu'est devenu ce boulet un peu con-con de iKool ?


Il te manque ?!...
Il n'as pas fait de tournée d'adieux, c'est ça ?!...


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Il te manque ?!...
> Il n'as pas fait de tournée d'adieux, c'est ça ?!...


 
J'aimais bien son humour, en fait. 
Oui, oui, je sais, c'est très politiquement incorrect de dire ça et il se peut que j'ai des problèmes, après mais tant pis.
Je prends le risque.
Je le dis.


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> de quel côté de la chaine se tient-il ?



pas du côté alimentaire à l'époque je n'avais qu'une envie : sauter dans l'eau. mais bon, ils n'ont pas voulu  , j'ai du faire un bisou sur la bouche à une certaine Nicole Metelski, allemande comme son nom l'indique je n'avais pas envie. 

mais ce n'était que le premier de nos divers baisers en fait !  :love::love::love:

qu'est-elle devenue ? 

sinon bah



> Jugnin Baston devra confirmer votre invitation. Veuillez nenvoyer cette invitation que si vous la connaissez personnellement.



:affraid:


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

da capo a dit:


> p'tit louis serait donc le double-pseudo de jugnin ?!!!!
> 
> Mais qu'on le bannisse !


 
Nan, nan, c'est juste une provocation gratuite pour régler mes comptes avec lui !


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2011)

Et StJohnPerse  ?

Il me manque cruellement. Il n'a pas donné signe de vie depuis le 11/11/2008. 
J'espère qu'il ne s'est pas perdu dans une commémoration de l'armistice.


----------



## TibomonG4 (23 Février 2011)

PonkHead a dit:


> Nan, nan, c'est juste une provocation gratuite pour régler mes comptes avec lui !



Tu l'as vu en maillot de bain sur Fessebook ?


----------



## tirhum (23 Février 2011)

duracel a dit:


> Et StJohnPerse  ?
> 
> Il me manque cruellement. Il n'a pas donné signe de vie depuis le 11/11/2008.
> J'espère qu'il ne s'est pas perdu dans une commémoration de l'armistice.


Il n'a pas d'ordinateur.
Il hésite à chaque maj de l'Apple store...


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

et ce depuis 2001 et l'ICEBOOK BLANC&#8230; (sic&#8230


----------



## jugnin (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Et le Purfils ?!



Il me semble quil a rejoint La Horde.© Mais on nest pas sûr, en fait. 



			
				alèm a dit:
			
		

> Jugnin Baston devra confirmer votre invitation. Veuillez nenvoyer cette invitation que si vous la connaissez personnellement.



Ah, et il ta répondu ?


----------



## alèm (23 Février 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Ah, et il t&#8217;a répondu ?



non et en même temps ça me rassure, j'ai déjà du mal avec les bretons alors imagine les bretons exilés  (t'as vu, j'ai pas dit "alcooliques"&#8230; vu que j'ai dit deux fois bretons dans la phrase, ça le sous-entendait !  )


----------



## duracel (23 Février 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Il n'a pas d'ordinateur.
> Il hésite à chaque maj de l'Apple store...



Dans ce cas, une petite pensée pour lui avant ce 2 mars, où il doit encore hésiter s'il prend un mac pro ou un ipad.


----------



## Anonyme (24 Février 2011)

alèm a dit:


> non et en même temps ça me rassure, j'ai déjà du mal avec les bretons alors imagine les bretons exilés  (t'as vu, j'ai pas dit "alcooliques" vu que j'ai dit deux fois bretons dans la phrase, ça le sous-entendait !  )


 
Ah les clichés à deux balles, merde !!!
Mais les bretons ne sont pas TOUS alcooliques !!!
Il y en a qui sont juste défoncés aux champis et à l'herbe, quoi.


----------



## alèm (24 Février 2011)

ah bah bravo les mélanges !


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mars 2011)

Aurore était une fille, je pense.
Je me demande ce qu'elle est devenue.
Je me demande si elle connaissait Serge.
Bonne journée.
Merci.


----------



## alèm (8 Mars 2011)

Oui, c'est vrai ! Passe une bonne journée !


----------



## teo (10 Mars 2011)

Fab'Fab a dit:


> Ah tiens qui a des nouvelles de Stook ?



Non, pas depuis 2006 et un fameux ouikende sudiste (j'étais un peu inquiet). Itou pour Macmarco. Y'a aussi Melounette, pas eu de nouvelles depuis pas mal de temps, ici ou en dehors.
Purfils, je l'ai vu l'année dernière, avec sa Sagesse et les petites.

Pour StJohnPerse, il est revenu sous un autre pseudo, mais je n'ai pas eu de news depuis un bon moment.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Mars 2011)

Pour ceux qui connaissent l'identité réelle de stook, il fait de la photo, on peut facilement trouver son site via Google. Melounette, aux dernières nouvelles, mais ça date d'un an, allait plutôt bien.


----------



## macelene (14 Mars 2011)

tirhum a dit:


> Hmmm...
> Je pense qu'on ne te cherche pas, toi !...
> Certains voudraient même plutôt te perdre...
> 
> ...


----------



## tirhum (14 Mars 2011)

macelene a dit:


>


Marraine !... :love: :love: :love:


----------



## bobbynountchak (15 Mars 2011)

Et Khyu, tiens?

Ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu.


----------



## teo (15 Mars 2011)

Il va bien 
Il s'éclate en Chine, sur la riviera chinoise, avec Chang pas loin


----------



## jugnin (23 Mars 2011)

Moi je me demandais
quand même
si pascalformac allait bien
_ou alors_
pourquoi on le voit plus sur
le forum


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mars 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Moi je me demandais
> quand même
> si pascalformac allait bien
> _ou alors_
> ...



sujets maintes fois traité

merci de faire une recherche

un modo déplacera sans doute

en gros > démerde toi


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

pour jugnin


----------



## Arlequin (23 Mars 2011)

et modern_thing


----------



## alèm (23 Mars 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> et modern_thing



par ici


----------



## [Vezøul]Numerø41 (28 Mars 2011)

Quelqu'un a des nouvelles de Nazareth ?   

Parce qu'il me doit du pinard depuis un sacré bout de temps.   

J'ai beau essayer de le contacter, la poste me retourne la même réponse à chaque fois : "n'habites plus à l'adresse indiquée".


----------



## Fab'Fab (28 Mars 2011)

Je croix qu'il est reparti pour Bethléem.


----------



## WebOliver (28 Mars 2011)

Pour ceux qui se rappellent qui a, entre autre, créé MacGeneration, Cyril est actuellement sur ce projet.

Sinon je vois iMax régulièrement.  Voilà.


----------



## alèm (28 Mars 2011)

WebOliver a dit:


> Sinon je vois iMax régulièrement.  Voilà.



si toi aussi, comme notre modérateur suisse, tu vois des fantômes, tu sais qui appeler :

[youtube]cyRqR56aCKc[/youtube]


----------



## Fìx (31 Mars 2011)

Mais que deviennent PonkHead et PATOCHMAN?? On les voit plus en ce moment!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

bobbynountchak a dit:


> Et Khyu, tiens?
> 
> Ca fait longtemps qu'on l'a pas vu.



*GLAND ! *

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h13 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h12 ----------

pardon, je voulais dire :
*MARRON*

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h13 ----------

.


TONDEUSE

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h15 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 17h15 ----------

oh et puis merde.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Mai 2011)

Gland c'est là : http://www.gland.ch/


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Hey Fix, je me demande si tu as une vie...


----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2011)

iAbidine a dit:


> Hey Fix, je me demande si tu as une vie...



Ça se voit tant que ça?! :rose:

Effectivement, attaché sur une chaise, les paupières scotchées que je suis, condamné à errer sur MacGé et à y déblatérer des conneries jusqu'à la fin de mes jours (seul loisir qu'il me reste)......  


Triste hein?!....... 


Et que dire de vous, obligés d'avoir sans cesse ce fantôme qui hante vos discussions..... Sniiiif! 




_(Ok! Je viens de comprendre d'où vient cette vilaine rancune.... Tsss! :rateau: )_​


----------



## jugnin (14 Juin 2011)

En même temps, ya pire. on est quand même une belle bande de déconneurs sur ce forum ! 

Ah, on me souffle que non Toute mes condoléances, alors.


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

iAbidine a dit:


> Hey Fix, je me demande si tu as une vie...



Ya bien pire que toi, j'ai vu. Mais pour être tout a fait honnête; je reconnais que vous m'avez aide plus d'une fois toi et tes potes...


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

sinon, les messages privés existent hein !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> sinon, les messages privés existent hein !



Haha. Toi t'es carrément une légende !


----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2011)

J'sais pas c'qui s'passe en c'moment sur MacGé..... on s'croirait chez France Telecom! :mouais:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

Fìx a dit:


> J'sais pas c'qui s'passe en c'moment sur MacGé..... on s'croirait chez France Telecom! :mouais:



c'est la déprime post-canicule !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

Alem, ex-ce-lente ta première photo du portfolio sur ton site...


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

iAbidine a dit:


> Alem, ex-ce-lente ta première photo du portfolio sur ton site...



flagorneur ! 

bon si t'es parisien, t'es obligé d'aller lire ce sujet !


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> flagorneur !
> 
> bon si t'es parisien, t'es obligé d'aller lire ce sujet !



C'était sincère.


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

hmmm&#8230;*ferré ! 

merci, sinon, on cherche qui déjà ?


----------



## Arlequin (14 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> hmmm*ferré !
> 
> merci, sinon, on cherche qui déjà ?



tonton ?


----------



## Anonyme (14 Juin 2011)

alèm a dit:


> hmmm&#8230;*ferré !
> 
> merci, sinon, on cherche qui déjà ?



Moi personne... Chui la pour faire chier le monde, je m'emerde en ce moment. Sinon, moi aussi je fais des photos, tu peux voir et me ''critiquer'' http://www.flickr.com/photos/abidine/


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juin 2011)

des news de Grosnounours ?


----------



## Fìx (14 Juin 2011)

petit_louis a dit:


> des news de Grosnounours ?



Et ouais!! Avec le jeu des remises de peine, on pourrait ptêt le revoir bientôt?! :love:


----------



## alèm (14 Juin 2011)

non mais on a retrouvé petit_louis si ça t'intéresse !


----------



## Membre supprimé 153005 (14 Juin 2011)

Ok...
Donc si je comprend bien pas de nouvelles...
C'est bien dommage !


----------



## teo (14 Juin 2011)

Grosnounours ? Bah, j'ai déjeuné avec lui le mois dernier et devrai déjeuner avec lui d'ici 10 jours.


----------



## gKatarn (14 Juin 2011)

Vala. Pareil que Teo


----------



## jugnin (14 Juin 2011)

Petit Louis vous demande des nouvelles de Gildas, et tout ce que vous trouver à dire, cest quil bouffe ! Moi jdis bravo les copains, hein !


----------



## boodou (14 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Petit Louis vous demande des nouvelles de Gildas, et tout ce que vous trouver à dire, cest quil bouffe ! Moi jdis bravo les copains, hein !



Tu as raison, il faut être précis.
Il ne fait pas que bouffer.
Il picole aussi.


----------



## mado (14 Juin 2011)

gKatarn a dit:


> Vala. Pareil que Teo



Oui bien parlons en. Ça va faire un an


----------



## TibomonG4 (14 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Petit Louis vous demande des nouvelles de Gildas, et tout ce que vous trouver à dire, cest quil bouffe ! Moi jdis bravo les copains, hein !



Oui, mais juste une fois par mois semble-t-il ! ​


----------



## teo (15 Juin 2011)

mado a dit:


> Oui bien parlons en. Ça va faire un an



bah ouais  quand je te dis que les parisiens ont toujours besoin de plus de visites de ta part, c'est comme les fleurs sans soleil, on fane sans te voir si longtemps  Heureusement que je descend de temps en temps, sinon, je serai tout flétri  :rateau:




TibomonG4 a dit:


> Oui, mais juste une fois par mois semble-t-il ! ​



Ouais, mais alors qu'est ce qu'il mange bien ce jour-là


----------



## alèm (15 Juin 2011)

ah ouais&#8230; pour ça que je suis fâné alors&#8230;


----------



## Romuald (15 Juin 2011)

jugnin a dit:


> Petit Louis vous demande des nouvelles de Gildas, et tout ce que vous trouver à dire, cest quil bouffe ! Moi jdis bravo les copains, hein !


Dire à petit-louis que GNN bouffe, c'est une façon de lui dire qu'il va bien, nan ? Faut s'adapter à l'interlocuteur


----------



## Craquounette (15 Juin 2011)

mado a dit:


> Oui bien parlons en. Ça va faire un an



mmmmmm une 'tite côte de boeuf ? :love:

_'jour m'dame_


----------

